# What does soft hands mean?



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

The only stupid question... is one that does not get asked. 
Generally when reffering to soft hands... its not about how tight you hold the reins. But more how tight you hold the horses head with the reins if that makes since. Being soft handed also means having quiet hands so not bumping the horses mouth when working. Basically.... soft handed people use very little pressure of the reins to direct the horse.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

Not yanking on a horses mouth, and being gentle.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> The only stupid question... is one that does not get asked.
> Generally when referring to soft hands... its not about how tight you hold the reins. But more how tight you hold the horses head with the reins if that makes since. Being soft handed also means having quiet hands so not bumping the horses mouth when working. Basically.... soft handed people use very little pressure of the reins to direct the horse.


Exactly. Having soft hands is all about what the horse feels in his mouth. Being able to feel even the smallest amount of pressure you are exerting and being able to adjust it every moment of every ride to ensure the horse's comfort and responsiveness. Not being so quick with your hands that you bump him in the mouth and having the proper timing to release the moment that they give to pressure is also a big part of having soft hands.


----------

